# Sticky  Requests for .DST File Conversions - PLEASE READ



## Cookiegal

We will not be accepting requests to convert images to .dst files for embroidery at this time due to the majority of requests being in violation of copyrights.

This may change in the future if we can figure out a way to get users to comply with the guidelines but for now requests of this nature will be rejected.


----------

